# Norton Marine Tournaments



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Does anyone here fish any of the Norton marine circuits?


----------



## BigMerc (Jul 13, 2004)

I used to don't think I will anymore!The Midwest series this years schedule is out and they're not telling where the championship is being held.I think its strange that the guys that run it fish in it and they'll all know where its at right?Have to find another!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out the Lakes Tournament Trail. I recommend it. If you need info on it I can get it for you.

This is a link to the 2005 Norton Marine Tounys. http://www.badbasschamps.com/


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I really enjoyed the Lakes Tournament Trail the years that I did compete in it. LTT is a great trail!

I believe the Norton (midwest bass pro series) has always done it that way as far as not announcing the championship ahead of time. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey ncraft
This is Barb Foys nephew. How ya doin


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ohio Bass. I just saw your Aunt at the banquet Wednesday. We took 3rd fishing together at Black River. She didn't even relize it. When Wayne called our names to come up and get our winnings she was jumping around and getting pretty excited. I hear you may be fishing the Lakes Trail with her next year if Wanye fishes with Randy instead of her.


----------



## BigMerc (Jul 13, 2004)

They announced it last year thats why I fished it!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to dobass.com they have all the tournament schedules for most circuits in northeast ohio. Click on 2005 Ne Ohio tournaments in the bottom right hand corner. Hope this helps.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone going to fish the X-Series next year? the 2005 schedule is awesome!


----------



## zazzreels (Apr 15, 2004)

Norton will prob. announce championship. They do have something going on at the store on Dec. 18 I believe. Last year they did announce where the championship would be held. Fished Midwest last year and had no complaints......


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody fishing Noaa? Pretty good schedule


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Flipp- I'm fishn' NOAA !!! 

The cool thing, if you look at 'em all you can fish Xseries - Lakes Trail - and all of NOAA without any conflicts in schedules. 

That's called preseason cooperation between tournament directors. 

We represent all NE Ohio events on dobass.com for anglers to be educated and to quickly compare and contrast whats out there. Let the angler decide- don't force them to with overlapping dates.

I love all the positive discussions in this thread about each and every series. Each series has a place specific to the anglers personal desires.

Personally, I believe small fields and 100% pays can't be beat. It's a win - win. If only 40 teams show - youre shootn' better statistical odds and the first place pay is still $4000, 7 more checks always follow!!! Every penny of your entry is paid the day you fish. 

Life often doesn't allow an entire season of fishn'. If you miss one or two events in a points race, forget the championship or a shot at AOY prizes. PLUS - you can fish just one or two open events WHILE you fish another circut without penalty of points. Payout always plays a huge role in what I decide to fish. 

It can be hard going up against 90-100 other teams on little Ohio waters. Then if you dont make a championship (which you pay even more money for) your out what you put into it. There also can only be one boat. Statistically thats a harder task to accomplish. Tally up what you actually pay into each event per year - side pots, championship fees included - then look at what each event payout is GUARANTEED at. 

If a boat is what you desire though- there's plenty of trails to give it a shot! Some one's gotta win 'em - better you than another!!! 

Speakn' of boats - the Prvonozac pimp story on dobass should be complete by the weekend- they have won 12 boats since 1997!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

talk about a pair of Fisherman that are unreal! man do they dominate NE ohio tournaments!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

You will probably see me fishing the Noaa this year Nip,I will probably find this weekend. I don't like the x series schedule to much traveling do get me wrong they are going to some good fisheries. Probably fish a lot of opens on big and small lakes. Does anyone know if there are any opens on atwood, leesville, and nimisilla and is nimi electric or 9.9.

Thanks


----------



## RTLWATCH (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Thanks For The Press! Norton Will Anounce The Championship At Their Open House Feb. 18, 19, 20 Thanks Marty


----------



## zazzreels (Apr 15, 2004)

It's official.... them southern boys will be happy! Midwest championship will be held at Clear Fork! Makes ya wonder.... OVER


----------



## zazzreels (Apr 15, 2004)

For Midwest all the rules are the same this year as last years, EXCEPT...There is off limits for the 2 day championship. You'ins cant go's fishin after the furst day!....OVER


----------

